# Carters first time pulling!



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm gonna try and hook Carter up to the sled today!  He is a nine month old oberhasli/alpine cross and he has never pulled anything before, so we will how it goes! But man he is huge :shocked:! He is definitely ready to start working... :wink: Wish me luck!


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

Good luck! We need pictures!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck to you..... :thumb:


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

good luck...can't wait to see the pics


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Well I didnt get to hook him to the sled but I did have him try the single tree! It was his first time and he did awsome! He didnt even spook at it or the cars. I have a feeling that I am gonna have another great cart goat in no time!  sorry no pics today.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that sounds great..... congrats.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Awesome! :clap: What do you mean "try the single tree"? Pulling a down tree?

Deb Mc


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

No No No! He could never pull down a tree! A single tree is a board with two rings on it that he pulls behind him. It is just like a practice tipe of thing so he can get used to something following him. Plus once he is pulling it well, you can add weight to it by tying a tire or something to it. :thumbup:


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

That is great!!! I'm getting ready to hitch both my boys up to a double sled we are making. and to DebMc a single tree is like this
http://www.antiquemystique.com/images/9674_jpg.jpg its purpose is to combine the two forces from the traces into one force that can be hooked to something with a chain. two single trees can be turned into a double tree for pulling with multiple animals. http://www.fast-autos.net/diecast-cars- ... 206042.jpg


Miranda :snowman: :cart:


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

milkmaid10 said:


> No No No! He could never pull down a tree!


<lol> I meant a downed tree, silly, a log. 

Thanks for the explanation. A drag, now I understand. :thumb:

My Geoffrey is having a heck of a time getting used to me following him. :slapfloor: A drag he doesn't mind, as long as I'm leading. Training these boys is a real education in goat culture (body language, etc), ya' know?

Is Carter an Ober, too? If he's about the same size as Galen, you could have a team! That would be so cool! 

Deb Mc


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

oh...
No Carter is an oberhasli alpine cross and he is cream colored but I am still gonna use them as a team even though they wont match. I do have an oberhasli wether that I will try to train so I can have a matched team also, and it will be sooo cool! Ya it takes them a while to start walking ahead of you but they get it in time. What I do is get them to understand the words like whoa and walk and all that, then train them to do it all with me kinda beside him but about three feet away until he is doing well that way and then I start walking behind him. Have fun!


----------

